# De morondanga



## irene.acler

Hola de nuevo 

Estoy traduciendo un culebrón argentino, y acaba de aparecer la expresión "auto de morondanga". Este es el diálogo donde una mujer chocó el coche de un señor, quien quiere el dinero necesario para arreglarlo:

_- __Sí. Usted es la responsable directa de que yo no tenga trabajo. Yo trabajo con el auto, señora. Pagueme lo que le estoy pidiendo._
_- Pero yo no le voy a pagar esa cifra, por ese *auto de morondanga*._

Entiendo que "de morondanga" se refiere a algo viejo o feo, ¿verdad?
Me preguntaba si existe una expresión idiomática en italiano para referirse al mismo concepto...

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## ursu-lab

Questo "rottame", "ferrovecchio", "catorcio", "macinino".

Soprattutto "catorcio" e "macinino", che si riferiscono senz'altro a una macchina in pessime condizioni o vecchissima.


----------



## irene.acler

Ursu-lab, grazie infinite.
Non mi veniva la parola "catorcio"...mi sa che sono fusa per oggi 

Grazie ancora!


----------



## ursu-lab

Un buon caffè e vedrai come ti rimetti in sesto!


----------



## Neuromante

No es un adjetivo, cuidado. Se trata de una expresión y significa "que no vale para nada" 
Quizás "da strapazo" (O como se escriba correctamente)


----------



## irene.acler

No no, no es un adjetivo. Las traducciones que propone ursu-lab de hecho son sustantivos.

Se escribe "da strapazzo"


----------



## ursu-lab

"Da strapazzo" però non si usa tanto con le macchine, ma soprattutto con le persone:
un avvocato da strapazzo = un avvocatucolo.
Ci sarebbe anche "da quattro soldi", ma visto che in "catorcio" e "macinino" è già sottinteso che si tratta di un'auto di scarso valore sono queste le parole più usate in italiano. Oltre a rottame e ferrovecchio.

catorcio
*2* (_fig. fam_.) oggetto vecchio e malridotto: _quella macchina è ormai un catorcio

_*macinino
2* (_scherz_.) automobile o altro veicolo vecchio e malandato.



> _no le voy a pagar esa cifra, por ese *auto de morondanga*._


Più o meno sarebbe:

Non ho intenzione di sborsare una cifra del genere per quel macinino/catorcio.


----------



## Neuromante

Perdón por lo de adjetivo (Más o menos) Me refería a que en el original no se está haciendo una descripción "que describe el objeto" del tipo "Esto es una silla y esto otro un taburete" "Questo è una macchina e quest´altro un catorcio"
Ya digo que se trata de un expresión. La persona que la dice podría perfectamente estar hablando de un ferrari testarossa, no tiene que referirse de verdad a un coche viejo, estropeado o barato (Si queda alguno) lo que está diciendo es "No voy a pagar lo que me pides. Me da igual lo que digas que vale el coche para ti, yo lo voy a negar hasta la muerte"
Todos los adjetivos que están usando implicaría que de verdad tiene razón en su punto de vista.



Aaahh, cuanto se aprende con la Susanita de Mafalda y sus ínfulas de pequeñísima burguesa


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante, entonces dices que por ejemplo ¿se podría decir "una Ferrari de morondanga", sin referirse a algo viejo o estropeado?


----------



## ursu-lab

Altra possibilità, ma dipende dalla macchina, perché vale solo è piccola (dovresti vedere il video): trappola per topi.

Ovviamente si tratta di un'espressione ironica usata come metafora per le utilitarie da morti di fame.


----------



## Neuromante

irene.acler said:


> Neuromante, entonces dices que por ejemplo ¿se podría decir "una Ferrari de morondanga", sin referirse a algo viejo o estropeado?



No. Que se podría decir "un coche de morondanga" pasando por alto el "detalle" de que es un Ferrari, aunque es evidente que exageré todo lo posible para no entrar en discusiones sobre qué coche es más mejor, si Opel o Mercedes


----------



## honeyheart

irene.acler said:


> Estoy traduciendo un culebrón argentino


 ¿¿Cuál, cómo se llama??


irene.acler said:


> Entiendo que "de morondanga" se refiere a algo viejo o feo, ¿verdad?


No, se refiere a algo que tiene poco valor.
El auto en cuestión no es caro (pero no necesarisamente porque esté _malridotto_, puede simplemente pertenecer a la escala más baja de la oferta del mercado automobilístico), y para una señora adinerada y presumida (que maneja un Mercedes, un Chrysler, un Audi, etc.), va a ser siempre un auto *de morondanga*, por más que sea nuevo y lindo.


P.D.: 





Neuromante said:


> ... para no entrar en discusiones sobre qué coche es *más mejor*, si Opel o Mercedes


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, ya lo sé.
Lo hice para ilustrar el tipo de discusión que sería esa: Una discusión de morondanga.



Lo juro, fue así.


----------



## elitaliano

honeyheart said:


> ¿¿Cuál, cómo se llama??
> 
> No, se refiere a algo que tiene poco valor.
> El auto en cuestión no es caro (pero no necesarisamente porque esté _malridotto_, puede simplemente pertenecer a la escala más baja de la oferta del mercado automobilístico), y para una señora adinerada y presumida (que maneja un Mercedes, un Chrysler, un Audi, etc.), va a ser siempre un auto *de morondanga*, por más que sea nuevo y lindo.
> 
> P.D.:


 
Si asì es la traduccion correcta es solo _MACININO_ que significa un coche de pequeño tamaño y quizas de escasa tecnologia y elegancia (algo como un viejo Fiat 500 o un Nsu Prinz o un Autobianchi Bianchina - busquen por Google la foto).
Mientras _CATORCIO_ se refiere al estado de conservacion.
Por ejemplo nunca un Ferrari llegarà a volverse un _macinino_, por lo mas estropeado que se encuentre serà un _catorcio_.


----------

